# Funny quotes



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

Anything your friends/enemies/yourself have said that is funny. 

I have one from my friend: "Hell, why not get the terminators to sit on top of the land raiders... they did it in WW2"


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

"The emperor himself commands my dice!" (he proceeded to roll triple one's for marneus calgar's invul save) "He must hate you..."


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

"My luck in this game is really sucky." goes on to roll two 5's and a 6 for hitting, then three 6's for wounds. Opponent rolls 1's on saves.


__________________________________________________________________________
Thou shalt never giggle in the presence of the master of the ravenwing, not even if he trips over his girly dress and lands on his keys


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Not funny but quite cool. 

"There is a strange peace in this chaos"


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

various ones i have said/heard:
"quake in your Imperial guard issue boots!"

dammit, thats all i can remeber atm. im goin to have to write some of these down :biggrin:


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

Upon rolling a 6 on vehicle damage: HEADSHOT!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Proclaiming an agreement with the dice god before each roll "This can't fail...*looks up* we have a deal" then proceeds to roll a score of ones "...Shit"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i declare this to my friend who is Orks "Ghazkull's a fairy!!!!!!"


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

NoiseMarine said:


> i declare this to my friend who is Orks "Ghazkull's a fairy!!!!!!"


that may be true, but hes a fairy with a f*** huge powerklaw!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Every time my friend rolls an invulnerable save He shouts in a weird voice " INVULNERABLE!!" and he makes his invulnerable save.... 16power weapon wounds against a zoanthrope and none went through.... Blast him....


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

also when my berzerkers run into anybody else's models in CC i tell them "im gonna shove a chainaxe up your ass and watch you scream like a little girl!" works pretty good for me, a squad of 12 berzerkers killed 90ork boyz in an apoc game with 4 casulaties!


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

whenever i play someone new i always ask "fellator narro quis"

its latin, and its funny

course i cant translate it on this forum as it is unsuitable for under 18s 
Narro quis - says what


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

"anything but a one...."


----------

